# Fair in 30 days



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I have my first fair with all three of my breeding Does but am a little nervous about my younger girl I just think she could look a little better but don't know how to achieve that. I can get more pictures once I get home. I don't think she is skinny but she doesn't look complete if that makes sense. This are about 2 weeks old.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's really cute! How old is she? She looks very healthy to me! A lot of red does IMO look slimmer than traditionals. Their hair is just so much different, and in my experience not as thick, it's more sleek. 

What are you feeding her? The only thing I noticed is in the first pic, is that dirt on her back, or dry skin?
If it's dry skin, you could add oil to her feed, a little corn oil would work, but if your local TSC sells 'Healthy Goat Coat' you might try that, it would be cheaper than Rice Bran Oil/Wheat Germ Oil, and better balanced for goats than corn oil. I think 1 qt. is around $12-13. 
We used the Healthy Horse Coat (label is the exact same as the kind for goats!), but because it came in 1gallon and we were giving it to 6 does. I did see improvement in skin and hair growth.

Really like your doe, she's young and will fill out


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes she is young & will fill out as she grows. Very pretty! Go ahead & show her. A good judge will explain why she places where. Then you will get a totally different opinion the next time. 
I once had a young buck place last in a huge class.
The next day he took 3rd.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Good to know, I've had a few people tell me she was skinny. I didn't think so, so I wanted to post her a couple of places just to make sure. It's probably because my other does are fat and she is a good weight lol.















I was just talking about adding something in there feed to make their coats look a touch better but I think in that picture she was really dirty. She rolls like a dog when she finds something lol But I will definitely look when I go to buy feed next. They are on Dumor show goat feed.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't think she is skinny, I think she is just fine. As Nancy said she is still growing and if you really watch a growing kid they grow in sprees, they will grow out then up out then up. She very well could be on a up but even then I don't think she is skinny at all. Another thing is many people think that if it doesn't waddle around because it's so chubby then it's skinny. Nope, not true at all, again as Nancy said show her and see how she does.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you everyone, does anyone have a I'm out about the older two does?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, she is a nice Doe, I would show her.

I disagree though, all Red Does are slimmer than traditionals. I have had red Doe's, who are thick thick and
I know crossroads boer had some really nice ones as well all chunky monkeys, no slim jims, LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Not all red does look slimmer, but many do. IMO at least for a majority of the red does I see, their coats just look thinner and sleeker than traditional colored does. Even looking at the pictures of her 3 does, the red one looks to have a softer or thinner/sleeker coat than the other 2. I don't know if I am explaining that the way I mean to lol.
Not all red does, but again I notice this a lot with red does this time of year. We have one like that, and her great grandmother was a red doe who was also that way.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

She has such a thin coat compared to my other does. They have "fluff" on their back legs and my red doe has none. Not sure if that for all red does.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's not for all red does, but I think it's pretty common, especially this time of year and if it's been hot in your area.

This is my daughters 88% Boer doe when she was around almost 6mo, see how sleek/thin her coat is? I didn't even have to clip on her body, just neck/chest/belly/tail. 









Same doe, pic taken June 3rd, before her first show of the summer and before being clipped.










This is our other red doe, she has a slightly thicker coat, but still has a slimmer look. 
June of last year about 5mo









And this year on June 3rd 









Now, we did have copper deficiency in these 2 just recently, so their coats have been thicker and rougher than usual (I just bolused in April! Had to do it again a couple of weeks ago).

The 2nd doe just finished very well in an ABGA show, showed and placed competitively. So even those slimmer looking red's can be very competitive! These girls have always shown very well as kids and yearlings. 
IMO if the judge is good, the judge can see through the hair to know who is the better goat  Have fun with your beautiful girls!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Beautiful goats!!! Thank you, that gives me some hope. I've had serval "big name" goat breeders around me tell me she wasn't all that and it had to do with red genes. I think she is the better one out of my 3 but we all look at em different.


----------

